# Pure White Deer



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone come accross one? We were walking doggy in New Forest today and saw a herd of fallow deer along with a pure white one. It was not a sheep!!!!:bash:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Richmond and Bushey Parks have some. I've also seen one in the New Forest. Same one? Who knows.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

White fallow are quite common, as are black fallow.: victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

There is apparently a pure white deer lives in the forests near to us. I know a wildlife park/farm has them near us too x

http://www.houghtonhall.com/htmlfiles/1024index.htm


----------

